

MasterCard to release open API - goodwinb
http://www.mastercard.com/us/company/en/newsroom/mc_launching_new_open_api_developer_portal.html

======
saturdayplace
The most exciting thing about this was:

>In addition to payments, MasterCard has identified approximately 20 platforms
and services that it plans to open up to developers via the portal. These
platforms and services provide additional functionality and enhancements to
MasterCard’s payment capabilities. The Open APIs will further enhance the
development of new applications and systems beyond those currently available,
including CRMs, ERPs, online games, merchant e-commerce web sites, eWallets,
mobile applications, and payroll systems.

I think this could get really interesting.

